# Davo Photographic's unbelievable display



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't believe I'd never heard of this party before today...

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/11/found-via-drop-gallow-s-terrific-blog.html

This company in Michigan throws a giant party with some of the coolest Halloween decorations and vignettes that I've ever seen.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Great Lab scenes. One of the photos didn't show up on my computer (had ? in it). Interesting link.


----------

